# classical shipped and in the mail you wont to tell trend



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know my copy of Pierre Moulu on prestigieous ensemble Brabant is comming soon next week and Dominique Phinot in august, yah.. two fabuleleous Brabant ensemble comming my way im so exited yay and i bought em for peanuts.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Is this the one with the Missae Missus est Gabriel angelus and Alma redemptoris mater?


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

Solti on BluRay binge! - Complete Ring coming, with luck, tomorrow and Tannhaeuser preordered!

Can't wait.

v


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just order some Crypien de Rores used media but like new , aand Jean Mouton once again used , im trying to find the best deal and succed, two cds brewed by hyperion laabel Brabant Ensenble , the one the only, im a fanboy.

The Mouton is very goodso is the Rores but the second one a biit less, i had two of these album legit mp3.. now i purchased the cds, yay, it always put a smile on my face when i received brabant ensemble releases in the mail, farewell take care , there comming my way in august.


----------

